
Ask HN: Anyone ever use TLA+ on a Webapp - fenier
I recently became aware of TLA+, and I was curious if folks who have used it, have used it with webapps and had much luck with it?<p>I typically work with things like Personalization and Caching, and was wondering what folks thought about TLA+&#x27;s usefulness in those areas.
======
hwayne
I've used it for caching, batch processing, and concurrent web apps, and it's
been a huge help. I've gone into how I used it in a couple of places:

\- "Tackling Concurrency Bugs with TLA+"
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9B__0S21y8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9B__0S21y8))

\- "Formal Methods in Practice" ([https://medium.com/espark-engineering-
blog/formal-methods-in...](https://medium.com/espark-engineering-blog/formal-
methods-in-practice-8f20d72bce4f))

I love helping people with this stuff, so ping me if you have any questions!

~~~
fenier
Thank you so much, I may take you up on that - this looks very interesting to
me, and I started watching the Learn TLA+ video series.

I'll for sure be looking over the stuff you just linked.

